# Algún entendido que pueda resolverme la duda?



## Rubitrunks (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola a todos, quería saber si alguien tiene idea de si sería posible conectar de alguna manera una placa base de consola (por ejemplo una PlayStation 2) o sus componentes esenciales a un PC. De manera que, mediante un programa tipo emulador se puedan jugar los juegos desde el PC usando los componentes originales de la consola como motor.
Cualquier respuesta será de ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2014)

Posible es, viable no.
De hecho eso ha exigido comercialmente, habían PCs con sega megadrive incrustada.



¿Es posible hacer cohetes para ir a la luna? Si
¿Los puedo hacer yo en el patio de mi casa? No


----------



## Rubitrunks (Ago 6, 2014)

Antes de nada, gracias por responder.
Preguntaba esto porque hay gente que se hace consolas portátiles a partir de consolas de sobremesa en su propia casa y tampoco es algo que sea tan complicado si tienes unos conocimientos, y lo que yo he preguntado no sería exactamente eso, pero tampoco hay una diferencia abismal. Está claro que para alguien que no tiene esos conocimientos no sería tan fácil, pero de ahí a lo de los cohetes... jajaja
Lo dicho, gracias por tu respuesta.
Se agradecen más opiniones.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2014)

Depende de como de integrado esté: puedo poner una plastasion con cuatro tornillos roscachapa pegada a mi PC y ya está. Pero creo que no te refieres a eso. Eso es para una tarde de aburrimiento.
Puedo hacer lo mismo pero menos patatero; los dos equipos en una caja y un par de conmutadores mas o menos avanzados para compartir el monitor y teclado, gamepads... Pero creo que tampoco te  refieres a esto. Esto también es viable en dos tardes.
Ya en plan de que desde una sesión windows vea en una ventana lo que hace la playstation o viceversa...hay dos opciones:
La del cohete: que se pueda tener acceso al 100% de velocidad, conservando los fps etc lo cual seria como hacer el cohete.

La patatera. Ver de poner un servicio vnc o similar uno de servidor y el otro cliente y así se ve el uno en el otro. Esto es bastante/muy fácil. Yo lo he hecho con todo tipo de trastos, ver el PC en el telefonía, el teléfono en el tabletas, etc.
Bonito para enredar un poco pero es muy lento y absolutamente inútil para jugar. Para esto no hace falta "juntar" los equipos, basta una conexión de red, pueden estar todo lo lejos que quieras.


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (Ago 10, 2014)

Lo que propones es usar el monitor para jugar, usando el motor de la consola. Analizado por módulos:
- Entradas: los mandos de la consola que ya tienes.
- Salidas: vídeo y audio.
Usar el hardware y software del PC para la consola únicamente reduciría el rendimiento, porque como bien dices, el motor de la consola está preparado perfectamente para esos juegos.
La forma más sencilla y efectiva de hacer lo que dices sería instalar al PC una capturadora de vídeo, para conectarle la salida de vídeo de la consola. También habría que conectar la salida de audio de la consola a la entrada del PC. Con eso tendrías los dos equipos integrados, sin sacrificar los recursos internos. Cuando quisieras jugar, solamente tendrías que abrir la aplicación de captura de imagen y verías la consola como si tuvieses un televisor.
Otra opción aún más simple es cambiar el monitor por una TV con las entradas necesarias de audio y vídeo. Así podrías ver el PC o la consola sin perder nada de calidad o recursos.
Sé que la respuesta no es muy del estilo del foro (inventando engendros llenos de cables y luces), pero creo que no vale la pena complicarse más.
Saludos.


----------

